# Sodium cyanide



## aunboy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm looking for a US supplier of sodium cyanide. I'm in CO if that matters. Thx.Andy


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 18, 2011)

This is not sugar you are looking for. You have to contact proper places and secondly it is not a thing every Joe can use in his garden or shed. 
It may be pressing matter for you but please do not double posts and delete one of them before somebody reply on that.


----------



## aunboy (Apr 18, 2011)

I deleted my posting in the "Sell or Trade" forum. I have "contacted proper places" to no avail and that's why I posted here. If anyone has a source, I would love to hear about it. Thx.Andy


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 18, 2011)

Andy, problem is that you have to met some requirements to get this chemical. You have to have vast experience when trying to use this as mistakes are deadly and you will do mistake only once. If you are not able to source that officially do not expect you will buy that on the street. Everything looks perfect in theory and by reading on how it works you cant get grip on that to do it safe. Would you be willing to get job clearing minefields tomorrow? 
Not to mention that it is not a substance you will be willing to sell to complete stranger on internet forum. Liability will hit back hard in case something will go wrong. Research safer methods or try to met conditions required by authorities.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree with Pat.
I was talking with a friend of mine last night(a moderator) and he has a great phrase concerning cyanide......."You make a mistake once,and you won't get a second chance to do it right."
I would suggest looking into thio leaching instead.It's much safer and can be bought from almost anywhere without setting off any red flags.


----------



## jeneje (Apr 18, 2011)

I am not sure about this...but to use cyanide you must monitor the ph to see that it dose not exceed the safe level. just what i read somewhere. Also one must have the proper safety equipment in place if something does go wrong, it can be a mistake to think one could use this around a neighbor hood. Correct me if I have stated something wrong please.

Ken


----------



## aunboy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, the solution must remain basic, that's why you test ph. I did engineering in my undergrad. I get it. Thank you. Still looking for a source in the US. Or Peru/Bolivia for that mater. Thx again Andy


----------



## husker4515 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey there are multiple ways to process gold without using sodium cyanide that are safer. Just browse this forum and you will find a way.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 19, 2011)

Long before you worry about a source of cyanide, you should research local regulations to insure that you can, indeed, use it legally. I expect you won't be able to. Since 9/11 I expect the noose has been tightened extensively. It was difficult to procure before that date. 

Sounds like you know and understand chemistry ----so maybe the cautions aren't important to you. It is important, however, that cyanide should not go lower than 9½ pH in order to remain safe. 

Cyanide is used extensively in the plating industry. It has been, in the past, purchased from any of the normal chemical supply houses, assuming you had the proper credentials. It is (was) available in 100 and 200 pound kegs, but regulations may make it impossible for you to acquire. 

Harold


----------



## aunboy (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you. I didn't realize that it had been outlawed. That explains why I can't find a chemical supply house that stocks it. Thanks to everyone who took the time to reply to my posting. Cheers. Andy


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Apr 19, 2011)

aunboy:

Where do you live?.CO= Colorado?

Look,How much cyanide do you need?Before cyanide is used then it must be treated because it is very toxic to environment,sodium hypochlorite method is the standard to do it.

Why do you want to use cyanide?

Regards.

Manuel


----------



## aunboy (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes. CO=Colorado. I just needed a little to leach some crushed ore samples. I didn't know that it was going to be a big deal. No quiero hacer un Yanacocha in mi casa!!! Un pocqito no mas. No importa. Puedo usar otros quimicos. Gracias Manuel


----------



## jeneje (Apr 19, 2011)

Just a ? here for - the need to know.... Is sodium hypochlorite what he is looking for.

Ken


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 20, 2011)

jeneje said:


> Just a ? here for - the need to know.... Is sodium hypochlorite what he is looking for.
> 
> Ken


No. Sodium hypochlorite is not cyanide. 

Harold


----------



## jeneje (Apr 20, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> jeneje said:
> 
> 
> > Just a ? here for - the need to know.... Is sodium hypochlorite what he is looking for.
> ...




Thanks Harold, for the reply.


----------



## Lou (Apr 21, 2011)

I suppose one could always make it from cyanuric acid, charcoal, and sodium carbonate 

Really though, with Right to Know Laws, and it's extreme toxicity, it's best you figure a work around.


----------



## Cody Reeder (Apr 29, 2011)

in my experience I have found cyanide to be a really usefull chemicial. you can use it for everything from making a beautifull paint pigment to using it as a fertaliser. (once in the soil bateria quickly break it doun releasing nitrogen compounds, it also kills pesky root eating insects)

I am trying to start up a small mining operation. I have used cyanide befor and I have been able to get a nice button of gold out of some of my ore by using cyanide.

I havent been able to find a place to buy pure (sodium) cyanide but I have been able to make small quantitys of it by reacting Sodium ferrocyanide (Na4Fe(CN)6) with sodium carbonate. (mix together in equal volumes and melt) the trouble is that Sodium ferrocyanide is rather expencive and its hard to get more than a few ounces at a time. 

I would love to find a sorce where I could get several pounds of cyanide at a time for a resonable price, then I coud really go into buisness 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 29, 2011)

You can buy that here in 50kg drums:
http://www.jaggooverseas.com/electroplating-chemicals.html

or here - list of couple companies who sell that:
http://www.icis.com/Search/ProductNumber/106730/WorldWide/Sodium+Cyanide+%28143+33+9%29.htm


----------



## Cody Reeder (Apr 29, 2011)

Do you know what the cost would be, or even if they would sell to me? also a 50lb drum of cyanide sounds a little hard to ship...


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 29, 2011)

This is the same problem that OP is facing. Cyanide is not something you can purchase in tesco and use it freely. However if you meet conditions required by suppliers you can buy as much as you need. You can contact them directly and ask what their conditions are.


----------



## aunboy (May 2, 2011)

I assume you know what you're doing. Try here:

http://www.jewelerstoystore.com/product_p/c263.htm

Good luck.Andy


----------



## Kingfish4 (May 19, 2011)

You can purchase "Sodium cyanide" @ chemical-supermarket.com

Sodium Cyanide, 200 grams #016-613 
Printable 
Price:$68.64
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gasp! That's $155.68 per pound----about what I paid for a 100 pound keg. 

Harold

Readers---please note that I inadvertently hit the wrong button, editing this post instead of quoting and adding my comments. I have forwarded an apology and requested that the deleted material be reposted. I'm sorry for the inconvenience I may have caused anyone. 

Harold


----------



## aunboy (May 20, 2011)

FWIW, I ordered from these guys: http://www.jewelerstoystore.com/product_p/c263.htm

Here's my cost/timeline:

Ordered May 2, [email protected]$59.00USD=$118
1 Hazardous Set-up fee=$30.00
Shipping/Handling $42.46
Received May 19 for a total of $190.46 or $19.05 per pound at my doorstep. It took 17 days to get it, probably b/c of the hazmat nature of the package, so figure that into your schedule. If anyone can beat that price on small amounts, please post here.Thx and good luck.Andy


----------



## Metal-work (May 21, 2011)

So can anyone buy it on line ?

I built a shop licensed to use 100 pounds of Sodium Cyanide, gee did i have to educate a bunch of regulatory people and set a new standard for shops of it's type.

They had to close others when i got permitted.

Just have to say, the same thought always went through my mind, no mistakes, no slacking, aplogies not acceptable


----------

